# Dobbs defense



## Mindbender (Mar 25, 2016)

I have been fortunate enough to be present for some torture testing on the Dobbs silencers. I was able to have a conversation on my cell five feet away from a full auto AR mag dump through a Dobbs silencer. 

5.56 does break the sound barrier but the firearm is hearing safe. For those of us with hearing damage, that is amazing. 

I was able to have a normal conversation standing over a shooter with a Ruger gunsight .308 with a Dobbs ARC 30 and the .300 Blackout is absolutely silent.

These guys build an outstanding product.

Dobbs Defense – Dobbs Defense – Firearms Machining Services


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2016)

$250 is an outstanding price for a suppressor. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mindbender (Apr 6, 2016)

They are about to roll out an online store making interstate transactions easier.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2016)

Mindbender said:


> They are about to roll out an online store making interstate transactions easier.



Anything that makes acquisition of suppressors easier and less expensive is a good thing. It's a bit of a hassle here in Florida, not to mention the $200 for BATFE


----------



## Bypass (Nov 2, 2016)

Just got back from Dobbs Defense today. Bryan is an awesome guy and makes a quality product. He did my paperwork, fingerprinting, photo, and engraving for my newest soon to be SBR at a very reasonable price. Can't go wrong with Dobbs defense.


----------



## Mindbender (Nov 2, 2016)

It was good to see you over there today, brother!

I shot my AR 10 with a Dobbs ARC 30 can on it Sunday and that thing is sickeningly quiet. I can't wait for my SBR stamp to come back on my .300 BLK AR.

Here is the website:

Dobbs Defense | NFA Engraving, Barrel Threading, and Affordable Silencers


----------



## Mindbender (Nov 2, 2016)

Here are a couple of videos.


----------



## Bypass (Nov 3, 2016)

Mindbender said:


> It was good to see you over there today, brother!
> 
> I shot my AR 10 with a Dobbs ARC 30 can on it Sunday and that thing is sickeningly quiet. I can't wait for my SBR stamp to come back on my .300 BLK AR.
> 
> ...


I had a good time as well brother. We need to get together more often. :)


----------



## Gunz (Nov 3, 2016)

Hope ya'll had a chance to hit the Waffle House again.


----------



## Bypass (Nov 3, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Hope ya'll had a chance to hit the Waffle House again.


LOL, Did we tell that story on here? I can never remember. We must have though.

We actually ate lunch at The Governors Gun Club yesterday and that is the coolest place ever. Guns, shooting range, and a bar. What's not to like?

Governors Gun Club & Shooting Range


----------



## Gunz (Nov 3, 2016)

Bypass said:


> LOL, Did we tell that story on here? I can never remember. We must have though.
> 
> We actually ate lunch at The Governors Gun Club yesterday and that is the coolest place ever. Guns, shooting range, and a bar. What's not to like?
> 
> Governors Gun Club & Shooting Range



Oh yes, and it was a classic thread, my friend. :wall:

The Governors Club. What a great idea.


----------

